# Dumb shit people will not stop advocating for



## Penis Drager (Feb 21, 2021)

Let's assume the problem attempting to be addressed is a real issue that does need addressing. Sometimes the solution just fails under even the most generous of analyses. And yet people still talk about them like they're gonna be some great revolution in science or technology or culture or whatever the fuck. Such ideas deserve a special place in hell. Fortunately, the autistic thunderdome exists. 
Dump retarded bullshit here or discuss other people's retarded bullshit before this thread gets spergatoried for not being deep enough. I'll start with one of my pet peeves in the next post...


----------



## AMERICA (Feb 21, 2021)

the ban on plastic straws felt like that to me. the biggest threat to ocean life when it comes to pollution is fishing nets, but because someone captured a picture of a turtle choking on a straw everyone freaked out about that instead. idk, is that too political?

I also think that people who let their cats free roam outside are really selfish. Cats ravage local ecosystems, shit and piss everywhere (their piss reeks and the smells sticks around), and they spread toxoplasmosis. Not to mention the threat to your cat from cars, poison, and predators.. Lazy cat owners who won't supervise their cats outdoors or buy a damn lazer pointer.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Feb 21, 2021)

"Green energy" to solve pollution. The "green" solutions require rare earth metals and nasty chemicals to create and cannot be recycled or even disposed of. "Green" just means the source is "free" and the investor has political connections. Florescent light bulbs are another. They have phosphate and mercury in them which need to be disposed of properly. People did not dispose of them properly and their reliability was pretty shit.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 21, 2021)

The crusade against nuclear power is the dumbest shit.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUVZbBBHrI4&t
		


The anti-nuclear lobby is insanely powerful and harmful.


----------



## Penis Drager (Feb 21, 2021)

Fucking "water as fuel" bullshit makes me MATI. It also pisses me off IRL.
These dumbass niggers think they can extract hydrogen fuel from water, burn it (which just turns it back into water), and somehow get a net gain of energy from it. Basic conservation of energy that we all were aware of since we were knee high to a fucking bullfrog will tell you this shit wouldn't work. Yet retards always come out of the woodwork to tell you how "der establishmernt" is covering this amazing technology up to save the petrol industry.
If this even worked in principle, that's free energy. You convert water into hydrogen, that hydrogen into water, and use the remaining energy to do work. You can bet your (presumably) virgin asshole that energy companies would take full advantage of that to charge you for nothing. And that's not even to mention the fact that burning hydrogen puts WATER in your engine. Unless you got an engine made of shit that doesn't corrode, you're gonna have some problems even beyond the surface level "this shit don't even work" shit.

Fucking retards.


----------



## Penis Drager (Feb 21, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The crusade against nuclear power is the dumbest shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wanna talk about "powerful and harmful" industries? I have a particular stick up my ass over organic agriculture.
It's a strange hill to die on, but these motherfuckers are one of the few things that make me want to fedpost IRL.
Their business model relies on lies about their industry and baseless accusations about conventional agriculture that would constitute fraud and defamation if they were the ones saying it. Fortunately for them, there's plenty of advocacy groups that are free to spread bullshit on their behalf and they can donate the huge markup they put on their food to them. These fagtivists have managed to dictate agriculture policy for the vast majority of the world because politicians are just as fucking illiterate on these matters as the average consoomer. There's widespread bans on modern agricultural practices all over the world.
Meanwhile, millions starve. Fuck these people.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm going to channel my inner Phil Mason here: hyperl00ps.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Feb 21, 2021)

Scottish independence


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 21, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The crusade against nuclear power is the dumbest shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember there used to be a lot of scientific-minded lefties that advocated for nuclear energy because it was the most brain dead simple solution. In recent years they have gone quiet. Presumably over fear of their own side eating them alive.


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 21, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> the ban on plastic straws felt like that to me. the biggest threat to ocean life when it comes to pollution is fishing nets, but because someone captured a picture of a turtle choking on a straw everyone freaked out about that instead. idk, is that too political?


Same with the whole "floating island of garbage in the ocean" thing. It's mostly fishing junk, but everyone seems to believe it's just made of roadside litter that somehow migrated to the middle of the Pacific in large enough quantities to be seen from space. I'd actually argue that nearly all "we should just ban X!" campaigns fall into this category.

My "stupid solution" pet peeve is anti-bullying campaigns. Kids are _always_ going to be little assholes to each other and try to exclude each other from stuff. It's human nature. There is no magical way to stop them from doing it. Every time you try to prevent them from openly doing it one way, they'll find a whole new and worse way to do it. I'm not saying we should let the little bastards beat each other bloody on a regular basis, but trying to prevent them from being jerks _entirely_ is a losing battle.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Feb 21, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Fucking "water as fuel" bullshit makes me MATI. It also pisses me off IRL.
> These dumbass niggers think they can extract hydrogen fuel from water, burn it (which just turns it back into water), and somehow get a net gain of energy from it. Basic conservation of energy that we all were aware of since we were knee high to a fucking bullfrog will tell you this shit wouldn't work. Yet retards always come out of the woodwork to tell you how "der establishmernt" is covering this amazing technology up to save the petrol industry.
> If this even worked in principle, that's free energy. You convert water into hydrogen, that hydrogen into water, and use the remaining energy to do work. You can bet your (presumably) virgin asshole that energy companies would take full advantage of that to charge you for nothing. And that's not even to mention the fact that burning hydrogen puts WATER in your engine. Unless you got an engine made of shit that doesn't corrode, you're gonna have some problems even beyond the surface level "this shit don't even work" shit.
> 
> Fucking retards.


My favorite are the idiots on youtube who are smart enough to build a hydrogen generator to put in their car but run it off of the alternator.  A basic understanding of physics would tell you that they are actually decreasing their fuel economy.  I have seen one setup where the person was using solar power to run a hydrogen generator in their garage and then pumping the hydrogen into a tank on their car.  That was pretty neat.  On the water question; gasoline actually generates water when you burn it also.  Everything is so hot that the water vaporizes and is pushed right out the exhaust.  I've built racecars with methanol injection using blue windshield wiper fluid as the source of methanol.  That stuff is in large part water but you can shoot the shit straight into the intake at full throttle and the engine fucking loves it.  It didn't seem to impact the engine any more than normal, but we break those things pretty regularly anyways.


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Feb 21, 2021)

Sending more money to 3rd world shitholes like Africa or India to 'Save the children!'. Meanwhile a large portion of that cash is embezzled, and any money that does get to said shithole is just subsidizing their breeding of the third worlders to continue said problems. 

Also to loop back on 'Muh global warming and ocean pollution'- India and Africa are some of the biggest polluters as well, but you'll never see potato-faced Greta Thurnburg over there.


----------



## Absolutego (Feb 21, 2021)

Chaos Theorist said:


> Scottish independence


On that same note, Catalan independence.
Spain isn't going to let the only productive part of the country fuck off to be a lesser France. And every major EU state has internal reasons to not set that precedent (Bavaria in Germany, Occitania in France, Lombardia in Italy, etc.)


----------



## BEz939 (Feb 21, 2021)

Electric cars are stupid


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 21, 2021)

BEz939 said:


> Electric cars are stupid


they're not green but definitely fun to drive


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 21, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> they're not green but definitely fun to drive


I concur. I took a test drive for one a while back, and initially I assumed I'd just be driving a golf cart, I was surprised that it handled with the same power as a regular car, only super smooth and quiet. It was like piloting a spaceship.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Feb 21, 2021)

Neigh said:


> "Green energy" to solve pollution. The "green" solutions require rare earth metals and nasty chemicals to create and cannot be recycled or even disposed of. "Green" just means the source is "free" and the investor has political connections. Florescent light bulbs are another. They have phosphate and mercury in them which need to be disposed of properly. People did not dispose of them properly and their reliability was pretty shit.


Yeah, I was going to say solar panels. Until you get governments to actually push through legislation requiring it recycling the materials used to make solar panels costs more than the reclaimed materials. Currently 95% of used or damaged solar panels get tossed into landfills.


			https://grist.org/energy/solar-panels-are-starting-to-die-what-will-we-do-with-the-megatons-of-toxic-trash/


----------



## ICraveDeath (Feb 21, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> the ban on plastic straws felt like that to me. the biggest threat to ocean life when it comes to pollution is fishing nets, but because someone captured a picture of a turtle choking on a straw everyone freaked out about that instead. idk, is that too political?
> 
> I also think that people who let their cats free roam outside are really selfish. Cats ravage local ecosystems, shit and piss everywhere (their piss reeks and the smells sticks around), and they spread toxoplasmosis. Not to mention the threat to your cat from cars, poison, and predators.. Lazy cat owners who won't supervise their cats outdoors or buy a damn lazer pointer.


Plus plastic straws are needed for disabled people who can't lift cups, have really poor motor control, etc. Metal straws don't bend so it's a major pain in the ass for some of them.

I'm really pissed off whenever I hear people advocating for the whole "the internet shouldn't be anonymous" shit.

I actually like privacy.
Literally _everybody_ has posted "problematic" shit.
I don't want my employer to know what games I own on Steam.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Feb 21, 2021)

Black lives.


----------



## ICraveDeath (Feb 21, 2021)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Black lives.


If you're gonna make a "black people bad" post at least put some effort into it lmao


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 21, 2021)

AcidityLiquidity said:


> like Africa or India to 'Save the children!'. Meanwhile a large portion of that cash is embezzled, and any money that does get to said shithole is just subsidizing their breeding of the third worlders to continue said problems  _taken by the local warlord_.


----------



## ClownBrew (Feb 22, 2021)

Thread says no political sperging so I have one that should qualify.

Having worked as a pro musician myself I will never, in ten million years, support the movement of jackclowns who screech that music (and the arts in general) should be free.

These people have zero concept of the work it takes to play professionally and to provide the actual _physical _labor of creating music. They also think that if our costly instruments don't fall down from trees at random then we should simply _GeDdA ReAL jErRrRB!11! _to afford them.

They seem to think we're a bunch of hobby tier players just like them who just eat, sleep,smoke crack and pull the tunes straight out of our butts on demand for them...all easily and just for fun. Also our time is apparently infinite as well.

These people tend to overlap with those who want Burger King employees entitled to the same salaries as engineers.

These people ALSO tend to overlap with those who yowl on all day long about how there's been no half decent music since 1990. Two and two are never put together.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 22, 2021)

not sure if this is political sperging but people advocating for america to balkanize dead seriously is very funny to me


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 22, 2021)

ICraveDeath said:


> I'm really pissed off whenever I hear people advocating for the whole "the internet shouldn't be anonymous" shit.
> 
> I actually like privacy.
> Literally _everybody_ has posted "problematic" shit.
> I don't want my employer to know what games I own on Steam.


Holy shit, yes. The internet being anonymous is the whole draw. If it weren’t, it would just be more real life and if I wanted _that_, I’d go outside.


----------



## Niggerman (Feb 22, 2021)

Weed. People never shut up about that. Its always "muh weed, muh weed" I sooner legalize cocaine or crack b4 that annoying shit that makes potheads. Its not even the drug itself that so insufferable its the stupid culture and annoying stoner comedy. Stoners are worse than Saddem Hussian


----------



## milk (Feb 22, 2021)

Pedos, or the more politically correct term "MAPs" (Minor Attracted Persons). All the journalists pushing this nonsense need to be removed from society.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Feb 22, 2021)

When this launched, people I otherwise love and respect were posting glowing reviews about it publicly and I promptly lost every last speck of faith I had that the public could navigate science policy:








			https://solarroadways.com/
		


This an idea so colossally bad, so incredibly inefficient, and outright _fucking dangerous_ to boot, that as an engineer I am completely fucking blown away that they managed to raise millions of dollars on this idea. Anyone can see it’s a massive of waste of time and money, or at least that’s what I though before my last bit of hope for humanity was snuffed out.

This was the beta test for the Green New Deal, and boy howdy did America fucking fail it.

And the comments, _man _those comments. People pointed out with simple, rational arguments that maybe making a road out of delicate electronics and expecting it to support multi-ton repetitive loading was a bad idea, and then the holier-than-though responses screaming that anybody against this must be a paid shill for the oil industry. People would point out the cost inefficiency, and there would be responses proving that your average climate guilt middle class asshole has literally zero sense of economic scale. People would point out how if you’re going to be okay with the concept of using public right-of-way for solar energy, then why the fuck would you make it your first choice to _put the panels on the fucking ground where cars go, _and others would smugly declare that this was the future, and Mother Earth depends on it, etc.

It’s a bad idea from top to bottom and the same kind of people I saw posting “I believe Science” type bullshit were the same ones fawning incessantly over it. There is no problem that this solves that can’t be done more efficiently, more cheaply, with less maintenance and disruption, by simply putting panels anywhere but the fucking road.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 22, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> the ban on plastic straws felt like that to me. the biggest threat to ocean life when it comes to pollution is fishing nets, but because someone captured a picture of a turtle choking on a straw everyone freaked out about that instead. idk, is that too political?
> 
> I also think that people who let their cats free roam outside are really selfish. Cats ravage local ecosystems, shit and piss everywhere (their piss reeks and the smells sticks around), and they spread toxoplasmosis. Not to mention the threat to your cat from cars, poison, and predators.. Lazy cat owners who won't supervise their cats outdoors or buy a damn lazer pointer.



Fuck yes. Two summers ago I went to Atlantic and Ocean Cities in New Jersey. Paper straws everywhere. Paper straws for a milkshake? Hell no. 

When I mentioned this idiocy to a woman at a Wawa in Ocean City her reaction was appalled. The audacity of me expecting a straw that could actually be used in coordination with a drink made of ice cream and milk. Next time I go to Jersey I am bringing my own plastic straws. Fuck you.

New Jersey is also one of those stupid states that won't let you pump your own gas.

I'm actually really careful about cutting up plastic soda can rings into little bits. And I try to avoid buying fruits and other products that come in nets. When I do I shred the nets pretty well so they are least likely to harm any critters. And I never throw trash in storm drains. Despite those little fish and turtle emblems on the storm drains people still toss stuff down there like it's their personal dumpster. I've seen bags of trash stuffed in there. It's insane. That's a hell of a lot more harmful than straws.

We have an insane amount of strays around here in addition to cats people let roam. My uncle's cat is not neutered and he roams. I gave up trying to talk them into getting him fixed. I even offered to pay for it. Apparently it's ok because the cat is a boy so he can't have kittens. Because somehow that makes less kittens.

I just keep hoping he gets trapped and released someday sans kitty balls.

Animal control has over 200 cats. They are overwhelmed with cats yet still people let their own animals make more kittens. At least you can't adopt a cat without it being fixed.


----------



## s0mbra (Feb 22, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> Fuck yes. Two summers ago I went to Atlantic and Ocean Cities in New Jersey. Paper straws everywhere. Paper straws for a milkshake? Hell no.
> 
> When I mentioned this idiocy to a woman at a Wawa in Ocean City her reaction was appalled. The audacity of me expecting a straw that could actually be used in coordination with a drink made of ice cream and milk. Next time I go to Jersey I am bringing my own plastic straws. Fuck you.
> 
> ...


I fucking wish the pet industry was regulated so bad


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 22, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> We have an insane amount of strays around here in addition to cats people let roam. My uncle's cat is not neutered and he roams. I gave up trying to talk them into getting him fixed. I even offered to pay for it. Apparently it's ok because the cat is a boy so he can't have kittens. Because somehow that makes less kittens.
> 
> I just keep hoping he gets trapped and released someday sans kitty balls.
> 
> Animal control has over 200 cats. They are overwhelmed with cats yet still people let their own animals make more kittens. At least you can't adopt a cat without it being fixed.


Cat ladies are dumb and think feral cats (literally wild animals) can be rehabilitated into pets.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 22, 2021)

Letting ISPs do whatever the hell they want. There is no free market to save you from Comcast violating you with data caps. The ISPs made sure that couldn't happen and will lobby to outright block municipal options.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Feb 22, 2021)

Trickle-down economics.


----------



## User names must be unique (Feb 22, 2021)

Anti-consumer products, no ones vocally advocating but they are with their wallets.

Products that have software locks so you can't uninstall bloat or install 3rd party software. Products you can't physacly open without a special screwdriver, where internal components are mounted with glue and/or solder rather than screws or friction. Apple are obviously the worst offenders but their success guaranteed others would follow suit.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 22, 2021)

-Tesla. At the end of last year, Elon Musk came out to his investors and said something to the effect of "If you look at our finances, they will not work anymore". The company's recent business moves prove the truth of the fact that they cannot sustain their business internally, that their model is broken and unsustainable, and that the outside investor money that has been used to pay previous wave investors is drying up. They will begin to more aggressively sell parts of their business to other bidders, but it may be too late for that. Best case for them: Tesla becomes and remains a real business successfully, but not on the terms they will claim to have succeeded on. Best case for the world: It all collapses at once. 

-Trannies. The more time that passes, the further the band gets stretched, the more harsh the recoil will be. Women, historically, are patient and slow moving. But when they get moving, they tend to move a lot like kids playing Tee ball: Slowly. Inaccurately. And with a lot more nutshots than seems possible.


----------



## ClownBrew (Feb 22, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Cat ladies are dumb and think feral cats (literally wild animals) can be rehabilitated into pets.



Cat ladies I can handle. It's the pitbull rescuers I can't take.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Feb 23, 2021)

Niggerman said:


> Weed. People never shut up about that. Its always "muh weed, muh weed" I sooner legalize cocaine or crack b4 that annoying shit that makes potheads. Its not even the drug itself that so insufferable its the stupid culture and annoying stoner comedy. Stoners are worse than Saddem Hussian


That, and stoners legitimately believe what they smoke is medicinal and expands the mind. While it is true Hindus do use it for religious purposes, they do it as a way to help meditate. Their culture, while very free when it comes to religion, is also a very conservative one. It's not supposed to be consumed for hedonistic purposes, which American stoners absolutely do. Everything about stoner culture is low-effort which is the problem with most stoner comedies. They are very rarely well-crafted comedies in their own right. I'm a harsh critic of Spaceballs, but I consider it a better comedy than any Harold & Kumar movie.

Hmmm, dumb apolitical shit... That's very difficult in a world that's increasingly political. I guess the Branch Covidians wrecking our society. American Karens got people to forget basic observation and health class knowledge in a prolonged hysteria. It got me to reconsider if Islam was wrong in the first place.

EDIT: I'd complain about the plastic ban and straw ban, but due to COVID, those dumb laws were overturned. Fuck the turtles!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 23, 2021)

Plastic bag ban. Its just incredibly pointless


----------



## Considered HARMful (Feb 23, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Plastic bag ban. Its just incredibly pointless


Care to elaborate? Not that I have any opinion on the issue - I haven't thought about that at all and just curious about pros and cons.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 24, 2021)

Anti-repair mentality, something every consumer agrees with until their phone/tablet/laptop dies and they have to buy a new one because its unrepairable so they sperg-out and then get amnesia and buy another unrepairable piece of shit device

There's a reason why apple is worth like 2 trillion dollars



Prince Lotor said:


> Yeah, I was going to say solar panels. Until you get governments to actually push through legislation requiring it recycling the materials used to make solar panels costs more than the reclaimed materials. Currently 95% of used or damaged solar panels get tossed into landfills.
> 
> 
> https://grist.org/energy/solar-panels-are-starting-to-die-what-will-we-do-with-the-megatons-of-toxic-trash/


Thats fucking depressing


Bad Gateway said:


> -Tesla. At the end of last year, Elon Musk came out to his investors and said something to the effect of "If you look at our finances, they will not work anymore". The company's recent business moves prove the truth of the fact that they cannot sustain their business internally, that their model is broken and unsustainable, and that the outside investor money that has been used to pay previous wave investors is drying up. They will begin to more aggressively sell parts of their business to other bidders, but it may be too late for that. Best case for them: Tesla becomes and remains a real business successfully, but not on the terms they will claim to have succeeded on. Best case for the world: It all collapses at once.
> 
> -Trannies. The more time that passes, the further the band gets stretched, the more harsh the recoil will be. Women, historically, are patient and slow moving. But when they get moving, they tend to move a lot like kids playing Tee ball: Slowly. Inaccurately. And with a lot more nutshots than seems possible.


I hate that I didnt buy tesla stock back when it was cheap because even in those days there were people saying it was unsustainable and yet somehow for no reason it went sky-high

Sure it will plummet down eventually but I could still have made good money

As for troons they are not going away, specially not for women fighting back. Consider the reason troons have any relevancy is thanks to feminism making any sort of retarded argument somehow valid by screeching loud enough. TERFs thing they can out-screech a bunch of troons and its hillarious they believe than when most feminists are now simping for the troonies

What goes around, etc etc


----------



## Llama king (Feb 24, 2021)

Ending racism


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 24, 2021)

Probably a few examples but many things that revolve around the idea that some group just needs to be "educated" on some shit that is common sense and easily available information.
The idea people just need to be "educated" about healthy food comes to mind. We can argue about the causes but everyone should be able to agree that if people don't know about eating vegetables they are a lost cause.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Feb 24, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> -Tesla. At the end of last year, Elon Musk came out to his investors and said something to the effect of "If you look at our finances, they will not work anymore". The company's recent business moves prove the truth of the fact that they cannot sustain their business internally, that their model is broken and unsustainable, and that the outside investor money that has been used to pay previous wave investors is drying up. They will begin to more aggressively sell parts of their business to other bidders, but it may be too late for that. Best case for them: Tesla becomes and remains a real business successfully, but not on the terms they will claim to have succeeded on. Best case for the world: It all collapses at once.
> 
> -Trannies. The more time that passes, the further the band gets stretched, the more harsh the recoil will be. Women, historically, are patient and slow moving. But when they get moving, they tend to move a lot like kids playing Tee ball: Slowly. Inaccurately. And with a lot more nutshots than seems possible.


Tesla I'm really excited for. We have had YEARS of people sucking Musk's dick and claiming he is some genius techno wizard who will save the planet and take us all to Mars. Watching the meltdowns as Hyperloop, SpaceX and Tesla all implode for not delivering will be great.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 22, 2021)

Keto

I'm aware that ketosis can be required for very specific medical conditions but typically this type of diet excludes nutritionally value and cheap foods like legumes. It's a bourgeois fetish, worse than veganism, because at least vegans can eat daal and rice cheaply.






						Is the Keto Diet Safe? What are the Risks? - UChicago Medicine
					

Dietitians say the ketogenic diet is extremely strict and difficult to maintain. It comes with health risks and can be unsafe for certain patients.




					www.uchicagomedicine.org


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Apr 22, 2021)

Anti-Piracy sentiment , i have watched numerous videos about emulation and weird anti piracy measures and the amount of effort people will put into beating it into your skull that piracy=robbing a liquor store is insane. Piracy is closer to counterfeiting than stealing yet people will make sure to say stealing and theft when talking about people torrenting or emulating something.

Also all of the personal carbon footprint stuff is a total lie , even if all 7 billion of us starting idling our hummer h1s 24/7 we wouldnt come close to the damage companies and china does , yet some people have a justice boner for that stuff.


----------



## bluegenius8585 (Apr 22, 2021)

Serbian Peacekeepers said:


> Anti-Piracy sentiment , i have watched numerous videos about emulation and weird anti piracy measures and the amount of effort people will put into beating it into your skull that piracy=robbing a liquor store is insane. Piracy is closer to counterfeiting than stealing yet people will make sure to say stealing and theft when talking about people torrenting or emulating something.
> 
> Also all of the personal carbon footprint stuff is a total lie , even if all 7 billion of us starting idling our hummer h1s 24/7 we wouldnt come close to the damage companies and china does , yet some people have a justice boner for that stuff.



I keep on remembering this spoof of anti-piracy campaigns


----------



## Finder (Apr 22, 2021)

Drugs in general, hallucinogenic ones in particular. If I have to deal with another person trying to tell me how mushrooms or LSD expanded their mind, made them better people, and improved their lives it’ll be too soon.

Shocking how these people often have objectivly terrible lives, drugs didn’t improve shit. If your mind was expanded than talk about something else ya’ addict.

Also fucking UBI, it’s like UBI advocates have never heard of calculators or math. Your idea is an unworkable pipe dream, we all know you just want to sit on your ass at home.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 22, 2021)

Removing tards from nursing homes and placing them in the community. The lazy ass social workers barely check on them and in turn they turn the vicinity into an open air Looney bin. 
Precoof I'd see them just wandering around shopping centers and hassling normies and inflicting their tard behavior on everyone.
Just use the money to improve the tard containment units.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 22, 2021)

Vaccine passports. Somehow minorities are incapable of getting an ID for things like voting, but it's perfectly fine for them to carry a vaccine passport around. It creates two classes of citizens depending on whether or not you do what the government wants you to do and is 110% about enforcing what the government wants, and is close to the social credit system we see in China.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Apr 22, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Plastic bag ban. Its just incredibly pointless


Plastic bags need to be banned and we need to RETVRN to paper bags.


OT: The Belgian school reform. Quick context you need to understand: we have two major levels of school: primary (age 6-12) and secondary (12-18 ). All children went to the same type of primary school, but secondary was split along talent/later career path. You had ASO (general secondary education, meant as prep for University) TSO (technical secondary education, meant as a prep for some form of office drone work) BSO (vocational secondary ed. meant to become a craftsman). These schools were completely distinct organizations, you had one or more ASO, TSO, BSO in a city and the classes were totally separate, no overlap at all. It was meant so that everyone could get an education that would fit his or her capabilities.

The current education minister wants to generalize the first two years of secondary to make shit "more equal" like bitch FUCK YOU unironically retarded idea. The teachers I know say the same. Everyone sends his or her little angel to ASO because "they so smart" just clogging up space and inevitably dropping down. It used to be that primary gave a certificate that specified what type of school would be best for the child. No need to try and stuff latin into someone who is going to be a mason. BUt nOOOOO no child left behind!! all children need to have the same chances (schools get tons of money so why even?) School test scores are dropping because of niggers not because of the system. The OG system was very good and incredibly meritocratic. Fucking retards.

The ASO-TSO-BSO divide needs to be kept strong.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 22, 2021)

Anti-piracy in regards to anime
Niggers I'll either buy an actual dvd/vhs tape or watch that shit for free. I'm not giving some shitty site like crunchyroll my money to watch something in shit quality. I swear a lot of the faggots online vehemently against pirating and sucking CRs dick are definitely CR employees. Its like the weeb version of glowies.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Apr 22, 2021)

Pushing for things to be a "universal right." You can make all the declarations and ballyhoo you want, but saying something is "right" doesn't make it immune to scarcity.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 22, 2021)

Marxism. These people should be sectioned. Or failing that forced to march  into the country side and made to dig their own graves.

the irony would be wasted on them, tho.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Apr 22, 2021)

Video games cause violence is my bane, followed by video games cause sexism racism and homophobic transphobia.  Fuck off a cliff if you think these hardcore.  I understand and support people who say "my son becomes more aggressive after playing fortnite so I decided to limit his time there and let him play soccer instead" sort of deal, kids need that balance, not "all video games are sinful and bigoted" shit.

Another is Epic games.   Fuck that.  Just buy on itch.io if steam bothers you so much.  That way, more money goes to developers instead of Epic and its no shopping cart.


----------



## Reluctant MC (Apr 22, 2021)

Fat positivity.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Apr 22, 2021)

Reluctant MC said:


> Fat positivity.


Being fat is a character flaw and a big one in this age.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Apr 22, 2021)

Public nudity and nudism. There is absolutely nothing natural or organic about exposing yourself and every human culture except European and American weirdos have extreme taboos against it. There are places where relatively little clothing is worn, sometimes as little as a simple penis sheath made out of a gourd or an elaborately braided string tied around the waist and between the legs for women, but within those cultures they consider themselves to be clothed and will kick the ass of any guy or girl post-pueberty who shows up without their dick-gourd/ass floss. On top of that, when given access to modern western attire almost all of them choose to adopt tshirts and shorts for day-to-day living. The whole movement didn't even start until the 1880s when a bunch of health woo quacks who also sold literal snake oil decided that since nature and sunlight were good for sick city-dwellers more sunlight=more good----> take off you clothes. It was retarded then and it's retarded now. It also absolutely blurs the line of the intimate vs. the public and leaves children vulnerable to abuse.


----------



## Reluctant MC (Apr 22, 2021)

SheerHeartAttack said:


> Being fat is a character flaw and a big one in this age.


Absolutely. Few kgs/lbs up or down isn't a big deal, but obese masses are personified greed walking. Or sitting down, probably.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Apr 22, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Anti-piracy in regards to anime
> Niggers I'll either buy an actual dvd/vhs tape or watch that shit for free. I'm not giving some shitty site like crunchyroll my money to watch something in shit quality. I swear a lot of the faggots online vehemently against pirating and sucking CRs dick are definitely CR employees. Its like the weeb version of glowies.


Anime gets the shortest stick when it comes to western releases , i have never heard anyone say anything good about western anime companies , at all , like at least with games and movies you dont have to worry about a company dropping a game that they bought the rights to super quickly because they didnt know what it was, the shit that Crunchyroll and funimation pull daily at this point is insane.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 22, 2021)

AcidityLiquidity said:


> Sending more money to 3rd world shitholes like Africa or India to 'Save the children!'. Meanwhile a large portion of that cash is embezzled, and any money that does get to said shithole is just subsidizing their breeding of the third worlders to continue said problems.
> 
> Also to loop back on 'Muh global warming and ocean pollution'- India and Africa are some of the biggest polluters as well, but you'll never see potato-faced Greta Thurnburg over there.


It also destroys the local economy. Why buy food or clothes when a bunch of free stuff is handed out? The problem is the donations will stop eventually and it increases unemployment.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 22, 2021)

Trans rights. Like you're not being imprisoned or persecuted from it, so why does this idea still exist?


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 22, 2021)

Veganism.
If you really don't like meat eaters, just stop fighting against GMO then support research into vat grown meat/bioprinters.
In a very short time(compared to the age of humanity) meat production from animal sources will end.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 23, 2021)

Personally I wish people would get off this"ugh weed yikes oof bane of modern society" thing they're on lately since it's being legalized in a lot of states. Guys, human beings have been doings drugs and drinking since they figured out how to, the war on drugs was always going to be a failure if you thought you could iron grip recreation while velvet gloving medical, the deadliest drug in the country is legal and otc, plus people were doing this same shit before it was legal you've just started making tax money now. And this "only the high priests used it in very special ceremonies to honor the.." stuff you saw on television isn't actually how the world works you know that right? It's just such a weird thing to get mad about from a bunch of kids who pay to talk to a woman who has a video game on the screen.


----------



## 4AMPudding (Apr 23, 2021)

The psychotic pro-pitbull lobby that is trying to shove these dangerous dogs into homes with people they can kill extremely easily.


----------



## Reluctant MC (Apr 23, 2021)

4AMPudding said:


> The psychotic pro-pitbull lobby that is trying to shove these dangerous dogs into homes with people they can kill extremely easily.



I think it makes owners feel in control and it feeds their egos. It's the same when girls who are "not like other girls" pretend to LOVE insect instead of just not being scared.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 23, 2021)

Eating ass, jobbies come out there, yuk!


----------



## Mr. Bung (Apr 23, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Veganism.
> If you really don't like meat eaters, just stop fighting against GMO then support research into vat grown meat/bioprinters.
> In a very short time(compared to the age of humanity) meat production from animal sources will end.


But what really makes veganism dumb shit is that they will just not accept the fact that humans are naturally omnivorous. Yes, most primates are mainly herbivorous, but Chimps absolutely love meat when they can get it, to the point where they're threatening red colobus monkey populations due to over-hunting.  And the reason the human brain was able to evolve to become so complex was through the eating and cooking of meat. It's interwoven with what makes humans human, and unless you can find a way to replicate all the nutrients you'd get from meat through other sources, you're going to be dragging.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Apr 23, 2021)

Affirmative Action. Can we just agree that this needs to go? It's based on the faulty idea that whites have rigged the game of life against POCs and that the government has to "re-rig" the "Game" to be more fair.  What started as a movement that declared "Let no group show own-group preference and discriminate against others" has now devolved to "Let no whites show in-group preference, but let every other race walk all over them."  Like all Leftist conceptions, it has no success state. Europeans could be reduced to a dozen naked, shivering slaves, chained to a power generating dynamo, and Leftists will still insist that they're racist pieces of shit profiting from the System.  It's not like Affirmative Action is helping anyone either. At best, a few of the smarter minorities end up as Government Bureaucrat house slaves or professors of White Genocide Studies at some overpriced university.  At worst, they end up getting shoved into degree programs or jobs they're not qualified for, causing infrastructure to collapse, or cities to turn into Third World shitholes. At the very worst, they end up getting elected to high office and start engaging in graft that would make an African dictator blush.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Apr 23, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> But what really makes veganism dumb shit is that they will just not accept the fact that humans are naturally omnivorous. Yes, most primates are mainly herbivorous, but Chimps absolutely love meat when they can get it, to the point where they're threatening red colobus monkey populations due to over-hunting.  And the reason the human brain was able to evolve to become so complex was through the eating and cooking of meat. It's interwoven with what makes humans human, and unless you can find a way to replicate all the nutrients you'd get from meat through other sources, you're going to be dragging.


I saw an article by a vegan cunt that attempted to do the nutrient starved mental gymnastics that asserted humans' omnivorous incisors were actually indicative of being meant to eat wheat. The retardation was head smashingly infuriating.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 23, 2021)

Looking to the past for justification of current decisions. 
Whiggish models of history were you try to graft into a narrative.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 23, 2021)

Supply-side economics.

It's a completely backward economic theory which is not only contrary to all of the evidence we have, but ultimately nonsensical on it's face. Advocates of supply-side policies are essentially inviting you to believe that businesses will suddenly increase their output and employ more people in response to tax cuts, irrespective of the demand for their products.

The Kansas experiment debunked the theory entirely, despite it's architects hoping for the opposite result, and the excuses for why the experiment failed are downright laughable. The only reason the theory still lives on is arguably because it appeals to the biases of billionaire lobbyists and the think tanks they help to bankroll.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Personally I wish people would get off this"ugh weed yikes oof bane of modern society" thing they're on lately since it's being legalized in a lot of states. Guys, human beings have been doings drugs and drinking since they figured out how to, the war on drugs was always going to be a failure if you thought you could iron grip recreation while velvet gloving medical, the deadliest drug in the country is legal and otc, plus people were doing this same shit before it was legal you've just started making tax money now. And this "only the high priests used it in very special ceremonies to honor the.." stuff you saw on television isn't actually how the world works you know that right? It's just such a weird thing to get mad about from a bunch of kids who pay to talk to a woman who has a video game on the screen.


I’m all for legalization and medical/recreational use of marijuana, I just wish there were less obnoxious stoners that center their lives around it. The most annoying thing about the culture is people who try to pretend it’s a miracle cure-all that get pissed and scream heresy if anyone tries to point out the negative side effects of prolonged use, or god forbid that not everyone has a good experience using it. It’s the same away alcohol is fine, but alcoholics are miserable pricks to deal with.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 23, 2021)

4AMPudding said:


> The psychotic pro-pitbull lobby that is trying to shove these dangerous dogs into homes with people they can kill extremely easily.


Every dog I've seen in my area has clearly visible pit in them, they seem pretty nice and friendly.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 23, 2021)

Travis Touchdown said:


> I’m all for legalization and medical/recreational use of marijuana, I just wish there were less obnoxious stoners that center their lives around it. The most annoying thing about the culture is people who try to pretend it’s a miracle that get pissed and scream heresy if anyone tries to point out the negative side effects of prolonged, or god forbid that not everyone has a good experience using it. It’s the same away alcohol is fine, but alcoholics are miserable pricks to deal with.


I can fully agree that marijuana "culture" like 99% of cultures is trash. With weed, you get the added "benefit" of people who think they're drugstore cowboy all the sudden because they're breaking a law that depending on where your are is barely there in the first place. That's multiple issues right there, from the fact that most police in non legal areas are willing to overlook if you're not being an absolute shit over it, to the fact that these people who want to walk around in WEED420BLAZEIT clothes head to toe with a giant weed leaf tatted on their face then start bitching that they get "harassed" by cops when they're "just chilling" aka smoking on a playground or something in the middle of the day or how they can't get an office job, and they can't sell weed because they're fucking retarded. 

And no, it's not for everyone. My girlfriend doesn't smoke because it's too intense while she'll still fuck with a tiny edible here and there, some people just don't have the mind for it in general, it's just like an other substance you can invest. Arguing that it's somehow exempt from pharmacological reactions because plant is beyond retarded, so is aspirin so what the fuck lol?

Here's the secret guys, there's no culture beyond that we both smoke weed. We're not going to be friends just because of that, we don't like the same music or art, and I can't imagine being so empty that the basis for my friendships is things so frail as drinks, likes sports team, or likes weed.


----------



## Pitere pit (Apr 24, 2021)

Anti nuclear energy.
It sounds scary when you ignore that it is one of the most safe energy producing and that Chernobyl and Fukushima were shitshows because of their goverment (Chernobyl) and location( Fukushima).
As we speak a top nocht scientists are trying to create fusion energy, it could give clean and cheap power. However, soyfags got memed that all nuclear power is bad so we must shut down all of it. It's all so tiresome


----------



## Goy Sheckelstein (Apr 24, 2021)

That all cops and police are inherently racist and blacks are victimized by cops more than whites. This shit is old.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 25, 2021)

I suppose this one is more a problem with delivery than intent, but mental health advocacy these days is both absolutely pervasive and atrocious. Nobody will disagree with me when I say we've got a lot of fucked up people in the world and things are in a sad state, we do need better mental health in general, but the present advocacy groups around are godawful. They're either corporations claiming to be mental health advocates because they get shit for abusing their workers and want to cover that up, or they're celebrities, Youtubers and/or influencers who only talk about it because its trendy to discuss and in reality they've never had a bad day in their life.

The Better Help scandal is probably the easiest example I can use, since all of its videos were just a collection of buzzwords and vague statements that really gave no indication of what the service even offered in the first place. The Youtubers who shilled it did no research of their own but still made a big deal about supporting it, only to soullessly backpedal when the jig was up.

None of this touches on how worthless the actual mental health system is and how often times just staying quiet and staring at a wall all day long is better than getting locked up for having suicidal thoughts. I'm convinced most of the money that goes into state run programs is embezzled, because there's really no excuse at all for how bad it is. I wouldn't give a single cent to any of those crooks.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 25, 2021)

Women's rights.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 25, 2021)

Space





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 25, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I suppose this one is more a problem with delivery than intent, but mental health advocacy these days is both absolutely pervasive and atrocious. Nobody will disagree with me when I say we've got a lot of fucked up people in the world and things are in a sad state, we do need better mental health in general, but the present advocacy groups around are godawful. They're either corporations claiming to be mental health advocates because they get shit for abusing their workers and want to cover that up, or they're celebrities, Youtubers and/or influencers who only talk about it because its trendy to discuss and in reality they've never had a bad day in their life.
> 
> The Better Help scandal is probably the easiest example I can use, since all of its videos were just a collection of buzzwords and vague statements that really gave no indication of what the service even offered in the first place. The Youtubers who shilled it did no research of their own but still made a big deal about supporting it, only to soullessly backpedal when the jig was up.
> 
> None of this touches on how worthless the actual mental health system is and how often times just staying quiet and staring at a wall all day long is better than getting locked up for having suicidal thoughts. I'm convinced most of the money that goes into state run programs is embezzled, because there's really no excuse at all for how bad it is. I wouldn't give a single cent to any of those crooks.


Mental health advocacy is crap even on a smaller, more interpersonal level. It’s always “just reach out, say something, get help” until someone actually tries to do so and just gets dismissed with “go get a therapist, I’m not professionally trained to help you”. I get that there’s shit outside of an average person’s scope that you can’t deal with; and that there are people who have real self-sabotaging complexes that just want to whine about everything and be a helpless victim, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t shitty to dismiss people if they try to confide in you. I really hate how saying “just go get a therapist, bro” has been normalized because it encourages this really shitty attitude of “I can absolve myself this difficult situation completely by passing it off to someone else with really plastic, robotic language”. Everybody wants someone else to be supportive and there for them when not feeling well until it’s the other way around and you’re suddenly expected to...I don’t know, just be supportive in a relationship? You don’t need to be a professional or have a degree to just try and use some interpersonal skills when your friends or family are dealing with something uncomfortable. Current mental health advocacy encourages people to be so selfish and one-sided.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 25, 2021)

Travis Touchdown said:


> Mental health advocacy is crap even on a smaller, more interpersonal level. It’s always “just reach out, say something, get help” until someone actually tries to do so and just gets dismissed with “go get a therapist, I’m not professionally trained to help you”. I get that there’s shit outside of an average person’s scope that you can’t deal with; and that there are people who have real self-sabotaging complexes that just want to whine about everything and be a helpless victim, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t shitty to dismiss people if they try to confide in you. I really hate how saying “just go get a therapist, bro” has been normalized because it encourages this really shitty attitude of “I can absolve myself this difficult situation completely by passing it off to someone else with really plastic, robotic language”. Everybody wants someone else to be supportive and there for them when not feeling well until it’s the other way around and you’re suddenly expected to...I don’t know, just be supportive in a relationship? You don’t need to be a professional or have a degree to just try and use some interpersonal skills when your friends or family are dealing with something uncomfortable. Current mental health advocacy encourages people to be so selfish and one-sided.


And then if you "just go to a therapist" or a psychiatrist they're like "wait, woah hold up now I don't have any time to actually TALK to you about any of these problems or explain how to deal with them just take these pills and when they don't work we'll give you some stronger one. Oh yeah, they have the same side effects as what you came in here for, oops oh well bye bye." 

I... Thanks I guess?


----------



## Kornula (Apr 26, 2021)

People are pushing for the dumbest shit: Covid as a pandemic... what an insane notion


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Apr 26, 2021)

There's a special brand of sperg I've encountered in recent years that is somewhat a sub-type of the 'I love science' crowd. These are the autists who believe in 100 years we'll all be living in pods on Mars, have 'smart'-tech in the way of every single appliance, and do nothing but consoom as we fuck our sexbots and browse the mind-integrated web. These are the same guys who deepthroat Google's dick and buy all of their home invasion-tech, rig all their appliances to voice commands, and spend all their money consooming and being a bugman faggot in general. 

Not surprisingly, these are also the same men who are fundamentally not living their best life - virgins, the socially disabled, isolated, etc.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 26, 2021)

Methods to combat global warming/climate change/climate crisis. The science around it is already iffy and involves the assumption that, in a system with literally billions ot variables, we know exactly what the one thing that cause all the problems for two decades now, despite advancements in machine learning (and having the scientists who's job is to explore the subject be completely dependent on it being true to remain employed). But the solutions presented are basically:
1. Make extremely small lifestyle changes that will never amount to anything (recycling).
2. Solutions that actually increase pollution to get billionaires richer (kill the second hand car market, force everyone to buy new electric cars and create entire new infrastructure to support those cars). 
3. Solutions that's designed to kill western countries (don't have kids, stop eating meat).

You can't even argue that it's because people don't want to rock the boat. The world shut down the economy (minus the corporations) to give boomers a few more years before they die of cancer. But the global threat that will kill millions and cause dozens of millions of refugees is somehow less important.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 26, 2021)

Travis Touchdown said:


> if anyone tries to point out the negative side effects of prolonged use



There is a certain cow I follow here who IS such a cow precisely due to weed.

Half the thread's other posters absolutely melt the hell down any time I point this out. They brigade my comment with all kinds of dumb ratings and puzzle pieces and top hats and lunacy moons _all for pointing out that weed can turn you into a cow. _

Stoners are fragile.


----------



## Radola Gajda (Apr 26, 2021)

Animal "rights" activists especially those who dont just scream on social media and take action.
So you just spend mounth hatching eggs . But then some retarded Soy sucking activists break into your hatchery when you are not at home. Destroy eggs, kill part of chicks and """"save """ rest by releasing them into the wild. Dooming them to be either eaten by predators, or freeze...


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 26, 2021)

Travis Touchdown said:


> Mental health advocacy is crap even on a smaller, more interpersonal level. It’s always “just reach out, say something, get help” until someone actually tries to do so and just gets dismissed with “go get a therapist, I’m not professionally trained to help you”. I get that there’s shit outside of an average person’s scope that you can’t deal with; and that there are people who have real self-sabotaging complexes that just want to whine about everything and be a helpless victim, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t shitty to dismiss people if they try to confide in you. I really hate how saying “just go get a therapist, bro” has been normalized because it encourages this really shitty attitude of “I can absolve myself this difficult situation completely by passing it off to someone else with really plastic, robotic language”. Everybody wants someone else to be supportive and there for them when not feeling well until it’s the other way around and you’re suddenly expected to...I don’t know, just be supportive in a relationship? You don’t need to be a professional or have a degree to just try and use some interpersonal skills when your friends or family are dealing with something uncomfortable. Current mental health advocacy encourages people to be so selfish and one-sided.


“Lol just go talk to somebody who doesn’t actually care about you and is doing it for money, bro.”


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 26, 2021)

ClownBrew said:


> They brigade my comment with all kinds of dumb ratings and puzzle pieces and top hats and lunacy moons _all for pointing out that weed can turn you into a cow._


Just based on the fact that you used the word "brigade" and joined in 2020 makes me think it's not your statements about weed that are getting you those.

Also, 
>caring about negrates 
lol faggot.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 26, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Just based on the fact that you used the word "brigade" and joined in 2020 makes me think it's not your statements about weed that are getting you those.
> 
> Also,
> >caring about negrates
> lol faggot.




mentioning something =/= caring about it


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 26, 2021)

ClownBrew said:


> mentioning something =/= caring about it


Mentioning stickers makes you a faggot, no matter why. I don't make the rules, it's just how things are here.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Apr 26, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> There's a special brand of sperg I've encountered in recent years that is somewhat a sub-type of the 'I love science' crowd. These are the autists who believe in 100 years we'll all be living in pods on Mars, have 'smart'-tech in the way of every single appliance, and do nothing but consoom as we fuck our sexbots and browse the mind-integrated web. These are the same guys who deepthroat Google's dick and buy all of their home invasion-tech, rig all their appliances to voice commands, and spend all their money consooming and being a bugman faggot in general.
> 
> Not surprisingly, these are also the same men who are fundamentally not living their best life - virgins, the socially disabled, isolated, etc.


The recent computer chip shortage might force them to reconsider their outlook on things.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 26, 2021)

UBI. The only reason I work is because I'll be homeless if I don't. Take that fear of destitution away,, give me a nice, comfortable, safety net of funny money, and I'll have no reason to do anything "useful" to society.
Oh yeah, there's also that whole it's completely fucking unsustainable thing.



4AMPudding said:


> The psychotic pro-pitbull lobby that is trying to shove these dangerous dogs into homes with people they can kill extremely easily.


I just got attacked by one two fucking days ago. ALL of those dogs should be euthanized.
 Every last member of my family has been attacked by one, now.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 26, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> UBI. The only reason I work is because I'll be homeless if I don't. Take that fear of destitution away,, give me a nice, comfortable, safety net of funny money, and I'll have no reason to do anything "useful" to society.
> Oh yeah, there's also that whole it's completely fucking unsustainable thing.
> 
> 
> ...


All large dogs should. All of the cute dogs are small.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 26, 2021)

I own a smaller dog and I disagree. Once you go too small, they're just hideous. Eye goopies, respiratory dysfunction, they're just genetically unhealthy once you go too small in scale. Pugs are the big example.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 26, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I own a smaller dog and I disagree. Once you go too small, they're just hideous. Eye goopies, respiratory dysfunction, they're just genetically unhealthy once you go too small in scale. Pugs are the big example.


What do you consider too small? I prefer Shelties (Shetland Sheepdogs). Also like beagles and dacshunds.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 26, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I just got attacked by one two fucking days ago. ALL of those dogs should be euthanized.
> Every last member of my family has been attacked by one, now.


Lol stop being poor and move out of the ghetto then.


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> All large dogs should. All of the cute dogs are small.


Only fags and women like small dogs.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 26, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Lol stop being poor and move out of the ghetto then.


That's the issue. The past fifteen years of media meddling has put pitbulls into the progressive stack as well. The owner was a rich white liberal yuppie who thought "they're just like any other dog".

I'd rather be in the ghetto.


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> What do you consider too small? I prefer Shelties (Shetland Sheepdogs). Also like beagles and dacshunds.


That's about the right size for a small breed. I'm thinking chihuahua or pug size.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 26, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> That's the issue. The past fifteen years of media meddling has put pitbulls into the progressive stack as well. The owner was a rich white liberal yuppie who thought "they're just like any other dog".
> 
> I'd rather be in the ghetto.
> 
> That's about the right size for a small breed. I'm thinking chihuahua or pug size.


That's hilarious to me because I live in kind of a hood area and there's literally one pitbull.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Apr 26, 2021)

Air-fryers. People treat it like a fucking miracle invention but it's just a small, inferior oven. It should be marketed as an oven for people who live in apartments.


----------



## TomatoTomahto (Apr 26, 2021)

Going to Mars. You already live in a great planet retard, why would you wanna go to a desert? That's like selling a mansion to live in a trailer park. Elon Musk needs to be lashed publicly for his faggottry.

Really thrilled to see people waking up on dogs! A dog like Great Dane is NOT a pupper and I don't care how ''friendly'' it is. Keep it away from children and other animals!


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 26, 2021)

Bastard_Call said:


> Air-fryers. People treat it like a fucking miracle invention but it's just a small, inferior oven. It should be marketed as an oven for people who live in apartments.



I used mine to outright replace my microwave oven (and an electric kettle for boiling water on the fly). It works wonderfully for that, especially at reanimating fried food. If I wanted to prepare food for more than just myself, I'd use my range.


TomatoTomahto said:


> Going to Mars. You already live in a great planet retard, why would you wanna go to a desert? That's like selling a mansion to live in a trailer park. Elon Musk needs to be lashed publicly for his faggottry.



I think you're conflating colonization with mining operations. I want to mine the everloving SHIT out of Mars. I don't necessarily want to be buried there. That said, there's something admirable about the foresight in not keeping all your eggs in one basket, should the earth be destroyed.

As for moving to an uninhabitable desert, there are LITERALLY people living in California right now, you heartless bigot!


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Apr 26, 2021)

Anti-circumcision advocates are worse than vegans and atheists. Why are you so obsessed with what parents want to do with some baby's weiner flaps lol fuckin weirdo


----------



## TomatoTomahto (Apr 26, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I think you're conflating colonization with mining operations. I want to mine the everloving SHIT out of Mars. I don't necessarily want to be buried there. That said, there's something admirable about the foresight in not keeping all your eggs in one basket, should the earth be destroyed.
> 
> As for moving to an uninhabitable desert, there are LITERALLY people living in California right now, you heartless bigot!


I think we are all underestimating how much someone would ''sacrifice'' themselves to make history and be the first citizen of Mars or some shit. There are people who already live in pods, if the opportunity presented itself most people would go. Plus if the earth gets destroyed, it was definitely deserved. 

Californians deserve that for being cringe.


----------



## Tleilaxian (Apr 26, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Mentioning stickers makes you a faggot, no matter why. I don't make the rules, it's just how things are here.


Hosted by thine own petard!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 26, 2021)

Tleilaxian said:


> Hosted by thine own petard!


Irony is a vicious mistress but we serve her as needed.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Apr 26, 2021)

_Your Truth_


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Apr 27, 2021)

I know I'm going to get a lot of shit for this, but people who argue that there's nothing wrong with casual sex.

I believe that the sexual revolution opened the door for much of the degeneracy that we see today with pedophilia advocates, dog fuckers, entitled whores that don't know how to dress, parents trooning out their kids, and etc. The truth is is that sex is like a drug and like all drugs, it can become addictive and take over your life really easily; the lax view on sex in general society has made this a larger issue in recent years. Really think about why people care about being virgins and how many lays they can get in the shortest amount of time possible. Does staying a virgin really mean that there's something wrong with you, or does fucking bimbos left and right mean that you are somehow superior to others? It's the type of shit that leads to certain people to become desperate and creep out on unwilling girls or dudes to "prove" otherwise, or awkward 14 year olds to go at it and accidentally causing a teen pregnancy. Sex no longer being taboo or respected as the act that creates human life is exactly the shit that lead to this kind of pissing contest and all its societal ulcers in the first place.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 27, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I think you're conflating colonization with mining operations. I want to mine the everloving SHIT out of Mars. I don't necessarily want to be buried there. That said, there's something admirable about the foresight in not keeping all your eggs in one basket, should the earth be destroyed.


Is there anything worth mining on Mars to bring back to Earth? It’d have to be worth the trip unless we’re just mining for the sake of producing things for elsewhere in the solar system.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 27, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Is there anything worth mining on Mars to bring back to Earth? It’d have to be worth the trip unless we’re just mining for the sake of producing things for elsewhere in the solar system.



There are quite a few materials worth hundreds of thousands to millions per gram. Bring back a boulder of that material and you're set for life.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 27, 2021)

4AMPudding said:


> The psychotic pro-pitbull lobby that is trying to shove these dangerous dogs into homes with people they can kill extremely easily.


Pibbles are cute and gentle Uwu and if they want to snack on a delicious toddler's face once in awhile that's ok, you racist!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 27, 2021)

TomatoTomahto said:


> Really thrilled to see people waking up on dogs! A dog like Great Dane is NOT a pupper and I don't care how ''friendly'' it is. Keep it away from children and other animals!


There's people out there who think cane corsos are great pets to have around children. Only if you raise them with children around and even then, that's risky. Corsos are great dogs if you're an adult that can handle that much canine. Awful dogs if you can't.

These dogs are extremely intelligent. Promise something and they won't forget. Give them multiple nicknames and they'll make a game of "Guess my name today" out of it. It's like having a 110+ pound toddler that can maul you at any time.

Imagine a big dog that intelligent with a rowdy kid.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Apr 27, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I own a smaller dog and I disagree. Once you go too small, they're just hideous. Eye goopies, respiratory dysfunction, they're just genetically unhealthy once you go too small in scale. Pugs are the big example.


I also hate small dog owners because they're not strict with their dogs and let them be yappy assholes.


----------



## Shek$il (Apr 27, 2021)

Probably that virgin shaming is wrong. All I've learned from permavirgins is they're usually so bad at making a human connection they should be mocked. You don't get to laugh at wamman for being simple creatures when you're too much of a retard to get one to fuck you.

Virgins are like guys who insist catching a ball is insultingly easy, and then keep getting beamed in the eye.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 27, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> the ban on plastic straws felt like that to me. the biggest threat to ocean life when it comes to pollution is fishing nets, but because someone captured a picture of a turtle choking on a straw everyone freaked out about that instead. idk, is that too political?
> 
> I also think that people who let their cats free roam outside are really selfish. Cats ravage local ecosystems, shit and piss everywhere (their piss reeks and the smells sticks around), and they spread toxoplasmosis. Not to mention the threat to your cat from cars, poison, and predators.. Lazy cat owners who won't supervise their cats outdoors or buy a damn lazer pointer.


What really fucking gets me about almost all of the bans on straws, single-use plastic containers, or whatever, is that the overwhelming majority of that kind of wast in the Great Garbage Patch _doesn't come from Europe or North America. _Then there's the fact that all these fucking disposable masks the WHO was 6 months late of making up their minds about being found fucking with a TON of marine wildlife. We cut out the straws and the 6-pack rings, and now the seagulls and turtles are wearing masks as necklaces, instead.

As far as a unique contribution - Everyone that invokes gamergate should be stuffed into a locker, after an atomic wedgie. Don't care what side of that dumbfuckery they're on, in the locker, nerd.


----------



## VIPPER? (May 1, 2021)

Cryptocurrency.

It's not backed by anything at all, you can't spend it on anything, and it carries literally no value unless you have an internet connection and can specifically get to Etherium or whatever. What's the fucking point? NFTs are especially dumb, every time one sells for a gorillion dollars there's a picture of it in the article about it. It's like a trademark or copyright that isn't legally binding and can't get you royalties or other licensing dosh. Why bother?

Same for HOW CAN WE USE THE BLOCKCHAIN TO ... ? shit in general. I think modern people don't really think through issues properly and instead of identifying a problem and looking for a solution, they see "X is good, so I have to implement X in whatever I'm doing." So instead of "My application needs some security, what type is most appropriate?" they just go "The BlockChain™ is good; where can I fit it in to my application?" even if it's just a fucking electric can opener.


----------



## Vecr (May 2, 2021)

Well, you don't technically need at actual Internet connection if your node is fully set up, there's a satellite that broadcasts each new Bitcoin block. If you wanted to make a transaction, your node could make one, and then you could sneakernet/fax/etc it to someone who could broadcast it to the network. NFTs and "The BlockChain™" for non-currency stuff is dumb though.


----------



## Cool Username (May 23, 2021)

People who think everyone has the right to have children. No, dude, if you're poor, stupid, brown, or a mix of the three, don't fucking shit turds who look like you. Because they're probably going to have shitty lives, and their kids also will. And their kids' kids. I live in a poor country, I know what I'm talking about.
I always say, "Broken parents make broken children." And it's a cycle. People accuse me of condoning eugenics, but... I don't know. Maybe I do.


----------



## Kornula (May 24, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Methods to combat global warming/climate change/climate crisis. The science around it is already iffy and involves the assumption that, in a system with literally billions ot variables, we know exactly what the one thing that cause all the problems for two decades now, despite advancements in machine learning (and having the scientists who's job is to explore the subject be completely dependent on it being true to remain employed). But the solutions presented are basically:
> 1. Make extremely small lifestyle changes that will never amount to anything (recycling).
> 2. Solutions that actually increase pollution to get billionaires richer (kill the second hand car market, force everyone to buy new electric cars and create entire new infrastructure to support those cars).
> 3. Solutions that's designed to kill western countries (don't have kids, stop eating meat).
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (May 26, 2021)

Cool Username said:


> People who think everyone has the right to have children. No, dude, if you're poor, stupid, brown, or a mix of the three, don't fucking shit turds who look like you. Because they're probably going to have shitty lives, and their kids also will. And their kids' kids. I live in a poor country, I know what I'm talking about.
> I always say, "Broken parents make broken children." And it's a cycle. People accuse me of condoning eugenics, but... I don't know. Maybe I do.


Alex Jones rants and raves about this shit all the time. Dude, there are so many fucking people it's nausiating. Over the decades in the area I live I've seen field after field of open space developed into apartment complexes and strip malls. Traffic gets worse and worse and all you fucking hear about in the news is housing shortages! Where the fuck are all of you worthless retards coming from?
The large industrial buildings/corporate centers on my way to work: many of them are empty now as companies go out of business, and two streets over they're building more giant rectangles and parking lots. Same thing with strip malls. Some of them have almost half of the units vacant, yet 5 mins down the road a whole new center is going up with the same shitty stores and nail salons as the last one.
All of this for what? So another worthless dumbass named Aiden can buy Cheetos and fidget spinners? It's depressing.


----------



## likeacrackado (May 26, 2021)

Human rights


----------



## Cool Username (May 26, 2021)

Duck Duck TUUURN said:


> All of this for what? So another worthless dumbass named Aiden can buy Cheetos and fidget spinners? It's depressing.


Aiden or... Jaden? Or maybe Jayden. Shayden. Shaydun. Shayd'n. Shaden. Shaniqua


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (May 26, 2021)

Women's rights
LGBTQ rights
Anything that paints men (especially of power) as evil mysoginistics/rapists despite blatantly ignoring women and children are capable of committing horrific crimes


----------



## Begemot (May 26, 2021)

People who believe humans have the 'right' to eat meat. We were originally herbivores for a reason, guys, everything that followed was heinous cruelty to this planet.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (May 26, 2021)

Begemot said:


> People who believe humans have the 'right' to eat meat. We were originally herbivores for a reason, guys, everything that followed was heinous cruelty to this planet.


People who think the animal kingdom gives a single solitary fuck about the good feelings you have when you dont eat meat. Nature fucks itself over just fine without humanity.


----------



## Toolbox (May 26, 2021)

Begemot said:


> People who believe humans have the 'right' to eat meat. We were originally herbivores for a reason, guys, everything that followed was heinous cruelty to this planet.


Most animals don't give a shit about each other or only care about their own species. Humans are no exception other than the fact we're smart enough to exploit every bit of the planet for different gains. Meat is a necessary part of our evolution and people who just drop it cold turkey suffer massive health reprecussions and end up looking like ghouls. There is nothing wrong with eating meat, you just shouldn't make it most of your diet.


----------



## Begemot (May 27, 2021)

DNA_JACKED said:


> People who think the animal kingdom gives a single solitary fuck about the good feelings you have when you dont eat meat. Nature fucks itself over just fine without humanity.





Toolbox said:


> Most animals don't give a shit about each other or only care about their own species. Humans are no exception other than the fact we're smart enough to exploit every bit of the planet for different gains. Meat is a necessary part of our evolution and people who just drop it cold turkey suffer massive health reprecussions and end up looking like ghouls. There is nothing wrong with eating meat, you just shouldn't make it most of your diet.


This is the kind of blinkered xenophobic doggrell from the White supremacists that created the Enlightenment. 
'Animal' folx may not be 'sentient' but they still deserve the same rights as 'humans'. Cognitive privilege does not mean that we need or require eating animal folx. 










						Here Are the Real Facts About Humans and Meat | PETA
					

Are humans supposed to eat meat? We've compiled some information that explains whether or not it has anything to do with evolution.




					www.peta.org
				






			http://blog.practicalethics.ox.ac.uk/2018/02/the-psychology-of-speciesism-how-we-privilege-certain-animals-over-others/


----------



## Toolbox (May 27, 2021)

Begemot said:


> This is the kind of blinkered xenophobic doggrell from the White supremacists that created the Enlightenment.
> 'Animal' folx may not be 'sentient' but they still deserve the same rights as 'humans'. Cognitive privilege does not mean that we need or require eating animal folx.
> 
> 
> ...


I will agree that there are some exceptions to this norm. Ants farm aphids, which is pretty humanlike, and there are species of tarantula that become friends with frogs because they protect their eggs from predators. But 99% of species are like business partners at best. They'll stab each other in the back if it benefits them.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (May 27, 2021)

Begemot said:


> This is the kind of blinkered xenophobic doggrell from the White supremacists that created the Enlightenment.
> 'Animal' folx may not be 'sentient' but they still deserve the same rights as 'humans'. Cognitive privilege does not mean that we need or require eating animal folx.
> 
> 
> ...


Man does not weep when the lion eats the gazelle, why should he weep when man eats the cow?


----------



## Begemot (May 27, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> I will agree that there are some exceptions to this norm. Ants farm aphids, which is pretty humanlike, and there are species of tarantula that become friends with frogs because they protect their eggs from predators. But 99% of species are like business partners at best. They'll stab each other in the back if it benefits them.


No. Animals lived in peace before white supremacist humans corrupted them.


DNA_JACKED said:


> Man does not weep when the lion eats the gazelle, why should he weep when man eats the cow?


Because the cow is our sister. We are part of the circle of life.


----------



## Cabelaz (May 27, 2021)

The endless proliferation and production of striker-fired 9mm handguns. They are all exactly the same. They all literally behave, shoot, and break down the same. And somehow every year a major gun manufacturer shits out a new one claiming it will be the "Glock Killer" that we need, almost always for $599.

I find it ironic how consumerist the gun industry has become, especially when well maintained firearms that have been passed down from Father to Son for generations is a staple of American gun culture and they all seem to work fine after 60 years of use.


----------



## Toolbox (May 28, 2021)

Cabelaz said:


> The endless proliferation and production of striker-fired 9mm handguns. They are all exactly the same. They all literally behave, shoot, and break down the same. And somehow every year a major gun manufacturer shits out a new one claiming it will be the "Glock Killer" that we need, almost always for $599.
> 
> I find it ironic how consumerist the gun industry has become, especially when well maintained firearms that have been passed down from Father to Son for generations is a staple of American gun culture and they all seem to work fine after 60 years of use.


At least now the ability to home produce your own weaponry has been made fairly easy. You can now almost entirely avoid the consumer plastic gun industry by making your own plastic guns.


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (May 28, 2021)

Ethical veganism. 
It’s the preserve of suburban retards who’ve never set foot in a working farm. They seem to be completely unaware of how much pest control is constantly required. I’d love to see a reality show where a bunch of them have to run an arable farm for a year, just to see them get totally overrun by giant obese rats.


----------



## Toolbox (May 28, 2021)

White Trash Motorsport said:


> Ethical veganism.
> It’s the preserve of suburban retards who’ve never set foot in a working farm. They seem to be completely unaware of how much pest control is constantly required. I’d love to see a reality show where a bunch of them have to run an arable farm for a year, just to see them get totally overrun by giant obese rats.


They could probably not even maintain a population of rat snakes to keep their farm clean. I'd love to see vegans react to snakes hunting, especially with how constrictors deal with their prey. Oh but nature is so ethical without humanity.


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (May 28, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> They could probably not even maintain a population of rat snakes to keep their farm clean. I'd love to see vegans react to snakes hunting, especially with how constrictors deal with their prey. Oh but nature is so ethical without humanity.


Not many snakes here. The raptors and foxes eat rats, but probably not a reliable option.Best solution would be a herd of semi feral cats, then they'd have piles of chewed rat viscera about the place.
It’d be fun to see how someone who gets loudly upset by a picture of ham on FB (I have actually witnessed this) deals with half a rat on the doorstep bright and early of a morning.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (May 28, 2021)

White Trash Motorsport said:


> Not many snakes here. The raptors and foxes eat rats, but probably not a reliable option.Best solution would be a herd of semi feral cats, then they'd have piles of chewed rat viscera about the place.
> It’d be fun to see how someone who gets loudly upset by a picture of ham on FB (I have actually witnessed this) deals with half a rat on the doorstep bright and early of a morning.


The people that cry at ham wouldn't get up early enough in the morning to run a farm.


----------



## c-no (May 28, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> I also hate small dog owners because they're not strict with their dogs and let them be yappy assholes.


I managed to gain some hate for them after a small dog owner didn't pay attention to her hounds while she was sitting her ass off under a tree. I try to run home simply because I had some food on me to take home and her two dogs literally bit my leg, and all of this near a middle school. That lady was lucky there weren't any kids nearby and that I was in shock and more concerned with getting my bite treated. Seriously, it shouldn't be too hard for someone to keep an eye on their dogs if they were outside in public, especially with small dogs that are aggressive but fuck it, may as well be doing whatever the fuck it is than making sure your hounds aren't .

I'd want to say a ban on guns but it's more on how people try to advocate for it on various places, especially social media. I'm all for sensible gun control and yeah the AR-15 killed a bunch of people but honestly, you could take away AR's and you'd still have people rely on other guns that'd get the same results or even other methods to do murders like stabbing people or assembling a home-made bomb. And I can't see some ban on AR's as something that'll cut back mass shootings when considering what even makes someone shoot a place up, and the shooting I heard of happening in San Jose, California would no doubt get people wanting to ban an AR when the shooter apparently used pistols and keeping guns out of his hands would just have him find other ways to kill his coworkers because he despised them and his bosses well enough.


----------

